

SEO Toolbox and Collectible Card Game  - rinkjustice
https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/serps-and-spyders-pack-1

======
rinkjustice
This is a game concept that's been bouncing around in my skull for over three
years. It's called SERPs & Spyders and the website is here:
<http://serpsandspyders.com>

Currently, there are three game packs available. The title links to the first
game pack. The second game pack is here:
[https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/serps-and-spyders-
pack-...](https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/serps-and-spyders-pack-2) and
the third game pack is here: [https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/serps-and-
spyders-pack-...](https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/serps-and-spyders-
pack-3)

Every collectible card reveals a different SEO (Search Engine Optimization)
tactic that can be used in game play, or as a reference/learning tool.

P.S. I should mention I've done professional SEO for about five years now, and
"recreational" SEO for about 12 years.

